# Did I buy good lights?



## iClown (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to a lighting shop and bought three 150 watt agri-grow lights, for 10 bucks a peice. that was all the information on the box, 150 watts agrigrow or something like that, ''for the acceleration in plant growth'' with a picture of a plant under the light, it gets hot pretty fast, the front of it is blue and the sides are silverish, shaped like a large vial,  'made in mexico', are these good lights?


oh ya I just have them twisted into random lamp sockets, that say only to use 40 watt lights in it, it wont start fire will it?\

this is the light http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4329&products_id=14250


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

No, you need cfls or hids like MH or HPS.


insidesundotcom


an dont overrate the sockets.


----------



## iClown (Jun 30, 2008)

but these lights are made for growing plants?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2008)

Can ya shoot us a link to the bulb manufacturer?


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 30, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> but these lights are made for growing plants?



I still wouldnt put a bigger bulb in a socket that is rated lower.  Your bound to run into a problem and its better safe than sorry.


----------



## karmacat (Jun 30, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> but these lights are made for growing plants?



Do you mean the blue coloured grow globe,around the same size as a standard globe,if so they are only good for young seedlings.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 30, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Do you mean the blue coloured grow globe,around the same size as a standard globe,if so they are only good for young seedlings.


 
I would not use the ones pictured at all.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

the ones hes talking about are no good for marijuana growth.


----------



## Brouli (Jun 30, 2008)

hahahaha  that blue bulb its a joke of century  

iClown it will take for ever with those , get HPS or even fluorex they are cheap and work.


----------



## iClown (Jun 30, 2008)

Really, I noticed a big change in growth, started growing faster then under the cfls/floros, they are bigger then normal lights by like x4, and kinda look like the 1 pictured but with silver sides. I dont know they seem to be working? no good?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

i wouldnt use a socket with a lower watt rating than the bulb..not sayin your gonna burn your house down tonoght or anything,but, you should definitly get the right socket.if it works for ya,then it works,but for marijuana successfull  growth throughout the process,we use mh,flours,leds, or hps for veg.and we use a bunch of cfls,flourescent tubes,and mostly hps.i recommend using a hps over any other type of bulb. (in our opinions)that thing your telling us youre using might work now,but not very long.its not gonna get you the kind of buds you want. you'd probably be better off just puttin the plants by a window to bud,than to use that bulb. hope this helps ya out,but if its working now,just use it until you start to see your growth slow down.-peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

growth upward YES. because the plant is stretching for the light- this is bad growth. an adequate CFL will blow an incandecent light out of the water anyday. maybe you didnt have it low enough?

what kind of cfl?


----------



## massproducer (Jun 30, 2008)

its sounds too me like it is a halogen bulb, which is really no good for growing cannabis, they produce much more heat then light and the light they do produce is mainly in the green spectrum, thats why we humans like to use them as security lights because too our eyes they look bright because we mainly see green light, but too a plant that really uses no green light it is useless.

Go with CFL's or fluoro's if you aare on a budget


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

well they are 150 watt, like 2 inches above the plant, and cooled down by 3 fans, also i have 2 40 watt grow lux lights on the wall/ beside the plant, and on the opposite side, 2 t5 floros, i also have 2 like 30 watt cfls i could use.


all the lights are quite close to the plants, the plants look quite healthy, recently put on 12/12 light cycle, I just hope they can hold up to bud these lil fellas, probably gonna go pick up a 600 watt MH light on friday. any other light recommendations for veg and budding.


found a pic that looks kinda like my light but mine has silver sides, dunno if its the same, probably is, the 150 watt 1 http://www.1000bulbs.com/Plant-Light-Bulbs/


----------



## massproducer (Jul 1, 2008)

if I were you I would pick up a 600 watt HPS rather then the MH, you can use the T5's and CFL's for vegging


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

FOUND THE LIGHT HERE IT IS http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4329&products_id=14250


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> FOUND THE LIGHT HERE IT IS http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4329&products_id=14250


 
That bulb just eats electricity and makes heat, dont use them.


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

well they have juist gone thru 2 cycles of 12/12, what should I do then? are these lights useless for budding? 3 150 watt agrigro plant light, 2 40 watt grow lux, 2 30 watt t5 floresent, and 2 26 watt cfls wont be enough to bud these 3 plants? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk are you sure?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> well they have juist gone thru 2 cycles of 12/12, what should I do then? are these lights useless for budding? 3 150 watt agrigro plant light, 2 40 watt grow lux, 2 30 watt t5 floresent, and 2 26 watt cfls wont be enough to bud these 3 plants? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk are you sure?


 
You are using 580 watts of power with all that and its not going to work well at all.
You should just get a HPS, you need 3000-5000 lumens per sq/ft, number of plants doesnt really mean anything for lighting.

Dont use any type of grow lamp, especially the incandecent type shown here.

How big is your grow area?


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

Its a whole room currently only got 4 plants, about 3 feet tall and 3 clones. about 3 inches tall.


the room is like  atleast 10x10


----------

